# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοDVD Αυτοκινήτου] Πρόβλημα με firmware

## Fwtis kas

Καλημέρα σας πρόσφατα αγόρασα μια οθόνη αυτοκινήτου 2din 7010b mp5 και μετά από κακή αναβάθμιση λογισμικού δεν δουλεύει. Μπορούμε να βρούμε το official αρχείο να το βάλω να επανέλθει ξανά στο αρχικό της λογισμικό; Έχω κάνει reset μια επαναφορά αλλά γυρνάει στο λογισμικό που δυστυχώς εβαλα που ήταν πιθανώς λάθος η κατεστραμμένο. Την βοήθεια σας παρακαλώ

----------


## manolo

Καλημέρα! Aπό ποιό site κατέβασες το firmware;

----------


## Fwtis kas

Ναι κατέβασα μάλλον λάθος firmware και για αυτό δεν δουλεύει σωστά. Δεν μπορώ να βρω το original

----------


## Fwtis kas

Από εξωτερικό κινεζικό ... Ναι ξέρω ότι δεν ήταν αξιοπιστο

----------


## johnnyb

Δοκιμασε αυτο 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Rk_...ew?usp=sharing

instalation :- Take a Pendrive or an SD card and copy the downloaded "ePDKv100.img" file from Rar file, and plug the Pendrive or the SD card to the 2Din 7010b player and turn on it, next go to setting and scroll down an you'll see "FW Update" just click it and update will start on automatically, make sure you don't turn off your car while updating or else the soft will get corrupted.

Password e :- 1234

----------


## Fwtis kas

Θα το κάνω πάλι μήπως είχε κρασαρει το αρχείο. Αυτό έκανα και δεν λειτουργεί τώρα. Σημείωση η οθόνη δεν είναι android

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Φώτη,
δίνοντας κι εγώ τη γνώμη μου, σου επισημαίνω ότι θα πρέπει όταν προσπαθήσεις ν΄ επαναγκαταστήσεις τ΄ αρχείο *.img*
και τ΄ οποίο δίνεται ως αντικαταστάτης του εργοστασιακού ( *V5.5BT-FK-TP* ), ν΄ εφαρμόσεις πιστά όλα εκείνα που 
αναγράφονται κάτω από το link που αναγράφει στο post #5 ο φίλος Γιάννης από Θεσσαλία και που μεταφρασμένα λένε :

Εγκατάσταση : 
β Πάρτε ένα Pendrive ή μια κάρτα SD κι αντιγράψτε το ληφθέν αρχείο
   "*ePDKv**100.**img*" από τ΄ αρχείο *.**rar* και συνδέστε το Pendrive ή την 
   κάρτα SD στη συσκευή αναπαραγωγής *2Din 7010b* κι ενεργοποιήστε 
   το, στη συνέχεια μεταβείτε στη ρύθμιση και μετακινηθείτε προς τα κάτω 
   θα δείτε το "*FW* *Update*" απλώς κάντε κλικ σ΄ αυτό κι η ενημέρωση θα 
   ξεκινήσει *αυτόματα*, βεβαιωθείτε δε ότι δεν απενεργοποιήσατε τ΄ αυτοκίνητό 
   σας κατά την ενημέρωση, διαφορετικά το S_W θα καταστραφεί.

Passward : *1234*

Αν όμως - πράγμα τ΄ οποίο απεύχομαι - κι αυτή τη φορά δεν περάσει τ΄ αρχείο τότε
θα σου πρότεινα, κι εφόσον γράφεις ότι τ΄ ηχοσύστημα αγοράστηκε πρόσφατα, να
το πας πίσω στο κατ/μα που τ΄ αγόρασες κι εκείνοι να το κοιτάξουν και να περάσουν
το σωστό F_W, παραδίδοντάς το σε σένα λειτουργικό.

Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

